# Turkey Back?



## Charged77 (Oct 1, 2011)

So the girls are on the 4th day of raw eating so i stopped by Whole Foods to get them something different. I picked up quail, chicken back and turkey back. When i got home to proportion out the food i took out a turkey back and they are huge! I was trying to break it down and i couldn't even get through it. I know dogs jaws are a lot stronger than my small hands but will they be fine eating it?

On another note they loved the quail! I can't wait to get more. :biggrin1:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

This is where you get a good knife and rubber mallet to break it down into the right size chunks. I usually give the back to one of my boys with a couple of turkey hearts as that is a perfect size meal for them. They do great with it. My collie boy shares with my little sheltie and she loves it.


----------



## Charged77 (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok, didn't think about a rubber mallet. Thanks!


----------



## Maritan (Nov 11, 2011)

My dogs (Border Collie and Dalmatian) both go through turkey backs without issues. They have to work a little, but nothing major. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

You might want to take it a bit slower. 4 days on raw might be too soon to try different proteins. You may end up with some digestive upset. I'd give the chicken at least a week or two before introducing something new. Remember, you have years to feed raw. There's no need to rush right now. 

Also, turkey bones are significantly tougher than chicken bones. I'd wait a bit to feed the back until your dogs' systems have had a chance to work up to it. When it comes time to start a new protein, I'd go with turkey necks first. They seem to be a bit easier to break down. 

And yes, I'd use a mallet to break down the turkey back.:smash: :biggrin1:


----------



## Charged77 (Oct 1, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> You might want to take it a bit slower. 4 days on raw might be too soon to try different proteins. You may end up with some digestive upset. I'd give the chicken at least a week or two before introducing something new. Remember, you have years to feed raw. There's no need to rush right now.
> 
> Also, turkey bones are significantly tougher than chicken bones. I'd wait a bit to feed the back until your dogs' systems have had a chance to work up to it. When it comes time to start a new protein, I'd go with turkey necks first. They seem to be a bit easier to break down.
> 
> And yes, I'd use a mallet to break down the turkey back.:smash: :biggrin1:


well crap, they got the turkey backs sooo we'll see how it goes tonight :doh:

I have to get some more meat anyway so i'll pick up more chicken and wait to feed the turkey,


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

TOTALLY agree with Richelle....:wink:
But as far as turkey bones...all 3 of my boys can get thru all turkey bones pretty well, Brody hasnt been offered the drumsticks...but the BCs get thru them quite well...and the backs, Brody goes thru those in a breeze!:smile: (I use a big knife+mallet and also a pair of shears!:thumb


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

It might be fine. Just don't be too shocked if you see pieces of bone in their poo. This would be a normal outcome (pun totally intended ound, and not cause for too much concern. 

Just remember to go slooowwwllllyyy. Have you checked out this website: Quick Start | Prey Model Raw? It lays out a great schedule to get started.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Charged77 said:


> Ok, didn't think about a rubber mallet. Thanks!


mallet. good.

cleaver. good.

mallet and cleaver. priceless.


----------



## Charged77 (Oct 1, 2011)

thanks for all the help guys! :smile:

I read that they will be drinking less water on raw, but my boston hasn't really ben drinking at all. Should i be worried?



Ania's Mommy said:


> Just remember to go slooowwwllllyyy. Have you checked out this website: Quick Start | Prey Model Raw? It lays out a great schedule to get started.


Yeah, I've been on that site but didn't see the schedule. Thank you! I'll be going to the store tomorrow. :car:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Charged77 said:


> I read that they will be drinking less water on raw, but my boston hasn't really ben drinking at all. Should i be worried?


Nah. This is normal. I wouldn't worry about it unless you see lethargy too.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if you're like me, everything becomes amplified when transitioning....so, if it makes you feel better, throw a little water in the bowl with the food....

then you'll see some drinking, but they do drink less, as ania's mommy stated,

since the food is made up of mostly water, just like us humans.....


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Excellent point. Thanks, Re. :wink:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I had a Great Dane - Indy who loved turkey backs.
He was a big boy so he could handle a whole one at once.
Indy would have it gone in no time.


----------



## Charged77 (Oct 1, 2011)

magicre said:


> if you're like me, everything becomes amplified when transitioning....so, if it makes you feel better, throw a little water in the bowl with the food....
> 
> then you'll see some drinking, but they do drink less, as ania's mommy stated,
> 
> since the food is made up of mostly water, just like us humans.....



What an awesome idea! 

I appreciate all the help you guys give me!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

many of us also take the red fluid, which is made up of some blood, some serous fluid and add that to their bowls...

you can actually buy blood, human grade....if you want. i have on a few occasions....i think it's good for them...

but you're welcome. we're all here to help


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Charged77 said:


> So the girls are on the 4th day of raw eating so i stopped by Whole Foods to get them something different. I picked up quail, chicken back and turkey back. When i got home to proportion out the food i took out a turkey back and they are huge! I was trying to break it down and i couldn't even get through it. I know dogs jaws are a lot stronger than my small hands but will they be fine eating it?
> 
> On another note they loved the quail! I can't wait to get more. :biggrin1:


I've never seen these items at Whole Foods. How much did you pay for the quail?



magicre said:


> many of us also take the red fluid, which is made up of some blood, some serous fluid and add that to their bowls...
> 
> you can actually buy blood, human grade....if you want. i have on a few occasions....i think it's good for them...
> 
> but you're welcome. we're all here to help


Re, I've never heard such or I don't recall.
Now that I think about it seems David mentioned this one time...buying blood, human grade...where can you?


----------



## Charged77 (Oct 1, 2011)

magicre adding water to a bowl worked like a charm! She loved the "sauce" that the chicken made!

I don't think i would mind getting blood, i think lol. My boyfriend might have to be in charge of that.



frogdog said:


> I've never seen these items at Whole Foods. How much did you pay for the quail?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The whole foods i go to was a farmers market before and was bought out by whole foods. So its a little different from other whole foods i've been to, but the quail was about $2.40 each.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we buy animal blood at our chinese markets.

it's not an all the time thing......but for a treat....it's nummy.

well, for them.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I feed turkey backs all the time however the meat guy at the store cuts them up for me across the back so it's nice and easy. I do have one whole one and I keep putting it back in the freezer as I have no good way to cut it up. I need a cleaver.


----------



## JoeynZoey (Apr 25, 2011)

I have fed turkey backs and turkey wings without any problems. The backs are much larger than the chicken backs, although the chicken backs I usually obtain are more of frames. I always enjoy feeding turkey to Zoey during the season


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Herzo said:


> I feed turkey backs all the time however the meat guy at the store cuts them up for me across the back so it's nice and easy. I do have one whole one and I keep putting it back in the freezer as I have no good way to cut it up. I need a cleaver.


don't you just love, love, love your cleaver?


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Holy crap these are huge! I fed one to Scout this morning because I wanted her to have a bony meal after the green tripe meal last night. She powered through it easily though!


----------

